# Epson problem: Smears on my print... help



## o2happpy (Aug 16, 2006)

I finally got the right setup to make t shirts but now my epson printer is acting up. I have the epson 1280 dye sub kit. When I do a small print, it prints out fine, but when I print out a large size print to transfer on t-shirts, I get black smears twice already after 3/4 near completion of the print. Has anyone have this problem before? I dont know why it's doing this. I do a nozzle check everytime I would start printing. Any help with this prob will be aprreciated.


----------



## PrintMonkey (Jul 15, 2006)

Try changing the paper height.
Lift cover, lever is to the right.
Check for lint on the printhead and park/waste pad.

Also check out www.dyesub.org, lots of dye sublimation help/info.

Mark


----------



## SweetShoppe (May 14, 2007)

I'm new to dye sub too, but I ran into the problem with my epson c88. when I did a full color print and had the printer set to best photo it seems to dump a lot of black ink and it bleeds into the other colors. I changed my setting to text with graphics and it printed fine(it didn't seem to effect the quality too much.) I also did one where I put a tiny white line around my black not enough to be noticeable but enough to fool the printer, that worked too. If anyone else has any thoughts I would appreciate them too.


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

I've seen some issues if the paper curves a little. (with a C88+) Does your papaer have a curve/curl to it?


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

If the humidity is to high in the room that can happen the paper will warp up and hit the print head.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

If you are using a bulk system and your ink bag is at a higher level than your print head, that can cause more ink to spill out than is supposed to, since liquid will tend to reach the lowest level. If you are using this type of setup, try lowering the bag(s). They should ideally be at the same height as the printhead.


----------



## TooGoob (Jul 20, 2007)

rusty said:


> If you are using a bulk system and your ink bag is at a higher level than your print head, that can cause more ink to spill out than is supposed to, since liquid will tend to reach the lowest level. If you are using this type of setup, try lowering the bag(s). They should ideally be at the same height as the printhead.


This is true however, if you have a bad nozzle check occur during printing you can get "blobs" of ink on one side of the paper. (Usually the right side of the print). This is caused by one of two things, either the head touched the paper or too much air is trapped in the cartridge and while printing, air bubbles of ink touch the paper and are dragged along near the left side of the printer. A similar effect is when the tanks, bottles or bags are higher than recommended producing "blobs" nearly all the way across the paper.

Re-priming the system usually fixes it but if the problem was hitting the edge, a head cleaning or two will do the trick.


----------

